# What would you call this type of bottle?



## Mayhem (Mar 11, 2022)

What would you call this type of bottle?

Apothecary bottle?
Medical bottle?
Prescription bottle?
Utility bottle?
Combination of the above?

Mayhem


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 12, 2022)

Check out this 1909 catalogue put out by Illinois Glass. It kinda neat to look through , that is if you haven't seen it before.





__





						ILLINOIS GLASS COMPANY ILLUSTRATED CATALOGUE - Colin Savage Flip PDF | AnyFlip
					

Check ILLINOIS GLASS COMPANY ILLUSTRATED CATALOGUE from Colin Savage here. Like ILLINOIS GLASS COMPANY ILLUSTRATED CATALOGUE? Just add ILLINOIS GLASS COMPANY ILLUSTRATED CATALOGUE of Colin Savage to My Favorites. Embed ILLINOIS GLASS COMPANY ILLUSTRATED CATALOGUE to websites for free. Check 396...




					anyflip.com


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 12, 2022)

I'd personally just refer to them as meds, maybe specifically bulk meds.  The term "apothecary bottle" makes me think of those refillable bottles with ground stoppers used in pharmacies.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 12, 2022)

bottle-bud said:


> Check out this 1909 catalogue put out by Illinois Glass. It kinda neat to look through , that is if you haven't seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had not seen the 1909 catalog but it made me go take a look at my 1878 Van Schaack Price Current Catalog. See attached pages.
Page 21 in the 1909 Illinois Glass Catalog indicates these bottles have "prescription" or "extract" lips (or finish).
Both catalogs indicate these are "Round Prescription" (page 26) or "French Square" (page 27) bottles. 

So, I answered my own question. Round ones should properly be called "Prescription" bottles. And square ones should properly be called "French Squares".

The lip finish determines the final use "prescription" or "extract".


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 16, 2022)

bottle-bud said:


> Check out this 1909 catalogue put out by Illinois Glass. It kinda neat to look through , that is if you haven't seen it before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shame that we have to pay to download so many of these public domain publications.


----------



## Bohdan (Mar 16, 2022)

Mayhem said:


> I had not seen the 1909 catalog but it made me go take a look at my 1878 Van Schaack Price Current Catalog. See attached pages.
> Page 21 in the 1909 Illinois Glass Catalog indicates these bottles have "prescription" or "extract" lips (or finish).
> Both catalogs indicate these are "Round Prescription" (page 26) or "French Square" (page 27) bottles.
> 
> ...


I think your catalogue is too early.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2022)

You call it 1909 Catalog but looks like it sez 1906. I own a copy of the 1903 Catalog. LEON.


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 17, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> You call it 1909 Catalog but looks like it sez 1906. I own a copy of the 1903 Catalog. LEON.


This old man's eyes are playing tricks on me again. 1906 it is!


----------



## DavidW (Mar 17, 2022)

Bohdan said:


> What a shame that we have to pay to download so many of these public domain publications.


Bohdan, you can view the entire Illinois Glass Company catalog, (1906 issue) at this site, it is totally free!  https://sha.org/bottle/igco_1906.htm


----------

